# Help!! Mk5 gti



## Mk5BulletTrain (Jan 23, 2016)

Just changed oil on mk5 gti. Metal chunks in oil on magnetic drain plug. Dont know were it came from. Checked cam follower and its not blown. Motor runs great. No engine noise. Im so confused. Please help. Thanks











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

That is most likely from an old HPFP assuming it happened before your ownership.

Since you have 2 nearly identical posts and no other history here, I nor anyone else can not say for sure.
Only you will hold the key to that question if you open up and tell us more about the vehicle and how long you've owned it.

Your dealer can look up its service history and tell you the date and mileage of the HPFP replacement. 
This assumes the vehicle had been serviced during the warranty period. If you bought this vehicle second hand from some dude on the street or a used car dealer then all bets are off.


----------



## Mk5BulletTrain (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry for the double post I didn't know where i would get a faster response. I Bought the car used. Changed oil and had metal shavings in oil. The car has 120,000 miles and is a great car. Their is no loss of power or any engine noise but everytime i change the oil more metal is coming out. Im not sure if the previous owner had some work done and this is just metal thats on the bottom of the oil pan or if i have a major problem that hasnt appeared yet. I have checked the common areas like cam follower and have changed it in the past. Their was no apparent damage to the cam lobe that the cam follower rides on. I can't identify if it is the hpfp because their doesnt seem to be anything wrong with it. The motor runs like a top. The car is tuned. I havnt worked in depth on these motors in the past so i dont know anything about where this metal could be coming from. Im currently using castrol edge professional 5w40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

